
Show HN: A GitHub integration for Python code style - orkohunter
Hey everyone, I have been in the Python developers community for around 2.5 years now. And almost all the times, I have seen the mentors requesting the contributors to do a &quot;minor but very important&quot; thing to do, fix their code style.<p>Sometimes the contributors are very beginner and the reviewers have to manually comment every line with PEP8 issues. We understand that the Pull Request author must fix the style on their side before submitting the PR, but we know that people don&#x27;t do that all the times.<p>Now some libraries have the option of adding linter to the Travis CI itself. But seeing the entire build fail only because of a missing whitespace does not seem to be a clever choice. And if there is a green tick outside, the PR author is never going to open it up and see the lint results!<p>Keeping all the situations in mind, I have created something called pep8speaks[1] and I would love to hear your feedback.<p>I would also like to know why or why not would you be using this in future.<p>Thank you.<p>[1]. https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;OrkoHunter&#x2F;pep8speaks
======
mjhea0
+1

clickable >>
[https://github.com/OrkoHunter/pep8speaks](https://github.com/OrkoHunter/pep8speaks)

